# Northern California Beach Resorts



## LAinDallas

Hello all,
Wondering if there are any northern California beach resorts that are good to visit.  I've heard the water is cold in northern Cali, but we're looking to take the family up there next summer.  Any recommendations?  Wanting to be close enough to visit friends and family in San Fran and Morgan Hill.


----------



## Luanne

The only one I can think of off the top of my head is Avila Beach.  I haven't stayed there, but it's a beautiful area.  Won't be all that close to San Francisco though.

There are also a few timeshares in the Carmel area.  Not on the beach, but again a beautiful area.

Coastal California is going to be difficult to get during the summer.

And yes, the water in northern California is cold.


----------



## csxjohn

LAinDallas said:


> Hello all,
> Wondering if there are any northern California beach resorts that are good to visit.  I've heard the water is cold in northern Cali, but we're looking to take the family up there next summer.  Any recommendations?  Wanting to be close enough to visit friends and family in San Fran and Morgan Hill.



http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


You can start here then go to the TUG resort data base to learn what Tuggers are saying about the different resorts.  You will have to join TUG to see the reviews but it's only $15 and worth every penny.

If you can't or don't want to join you can check reviews on Trip Advisor also.


----------



## ricoba

Luanne said:


> And yes, the water in northern California is cold.



Almost as cold as the water in SoCal!  

Nah, not quite, but the water off of all California is cold (at least in my view).

But, I think you are right about Avila Beach being the only TS the coastal area questioned, but I think it's more central rather than northern CA, isn't it?


----------



## ricoba

ricoba said:


> Almost as cold as the water in SoCal!
> 
> Nah, not quite, but the water off of all California is cold (at least in my view).
> 
> But, I think you are right about Avila Beach being the only TS the coastal area questioned, but I think it's more central rather than northern CA, isn't it?



(shows how much I know about that part of the state!  )


----------



## DeniseM

Not only is the water cold, but the area is cold as well.  We were in SF on Saturday and it was 62 degrees.  It wasn't foggy (although it certainly can be in the summer) it was clear, sunny and 62 degrees.  

I would forget about a beach vacation - I'd stay in a nice timeshare in San Francisco and enjoy all that San Francisco has to offer.  I like the Worldmark and the Wyndham best - they are the newest.

If you really want a beach day - drive down to the Santa Cruz boardwalk for the day.  About 90 min. if you avoid commute time.  You could visit your friends in Morganhill on the way back from Santa Cruz.


----------



## Blues

Worldmark Marina Dunes.


----------



## ricoba

Blues said:


> Worldmark Marina Dunes.



Oh, yep, that's another one.  Isn't that up in Monterrey area?

That's probably as far north as one can find a TS along the CA coast, right?


----------



## Rent_Share

Pine Acres Lodge
1150 Jewell Ave.
Pacific Grove, CA 93950
Phone: 831-372-6651
RCI: 0455
II: PNA

WorldMark Marina Dunes
3295 Dunes Drive
Marina, CA 93933
Phone: 831-883-9478
RCI: 5799
II: WDU

Highlands Inn, A Hyatt Vacation Club Resort
120 Highlands Drive
Carmel, CA 93923
Phone: 831-620-1234
II: HYI

GEVC at Lighthouse Pointe
22900 Shoreline Highway 1 
PO Box 154 
Point Årena, CA 95468
Phone: 707/882-2440
RCI: 8771


----------



## lynne

Rent_Share said:


> Pine Acres Lodge
> 1150 Jewell Ave.
> Pacific Grove, CA 93950
> Phone: 831-372-6651
> RCI: 0455
> II: PNA
> 
> WorldMark Marina Dunes
> 3295 Dunes Drive
> Marina, CA 93933
> Phone: 831-883-9478
> RCI: 5799
> II: WDU
> 
> Highlands Inn, A Hyatt Vacation Club Resort
> 120 Highlands Drive
> Carmel, CA 93923
> Phone: 831-620-1234
> II: HYI
> 
> GEVC at Lighthouse Pointe
> 22900 Shoreline Highway 1
> PO Box 154
> Point Årena, CA 95468
> Phone: 707/882-2440
> RCI: 8771



+Pacific Grove Plaza
620 Lighthouse Ave
Pacific Grove, CA  93950


----------



## LAinDallas

*Awesome map*



csxjohn said:


> http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html
> 
> 
> You can start here then go to the TUG resort data base to learn what Tuggers are saying about the different resorts.  You will have to join TUG to see the reviews but it's only $15 and worth every penny.
> 
> If you can't or don't want to join you can check reviews on Trip Advisor also.



I'll have to join soon. Next thing on my list. But that map is great! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LAinDallas

Luanne said:


> The only one I can think of off the top of my head is Avila Beach.  I haven't stayed there, but it's a beautiful area.  Won't be all that close to San Francisco though.
> 
> There are also a few timeshares in the Carmel area.  Not on the beach, but again a beautiful area.
> 
> Coastal California is going to be difficult to get during the summer.
> 
> And yes, the water in northern California is cold.



It will my first time to Cali and the wife wants a beach vacation next summer. I guess I'll have to look real hard or find a decent rental.


----------



## LAinDallas

DeniseM said:


> Not only is the water cold, but the area is cold as well.  We were in SF on Saturday and it was 62 degrees.  It wasn't foggy (although it certainly can be in the summer) it was clear, sunny and 62 degrees.
> 
> I would forget about a beach vacation - I'd stay in a nice timeshare in San Francisco and enjoy all that San Francisco has to offer.  I like the Worldmark and the Wyndham best - they are the newest.
> 
> If you really want a beach day - drive down to the Santa Cruz boardwalk for the day.  About 90 min. if you avoid commute time.  You could visit your friends in Morganhill on the way back from Santa Cruz.



That's what I might do. That beach looks like fun, especially that boardwalk.


----------



## LAinDallas

*Resort*

Wow! Lots of options. Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## LAinDallas

ricoba said:


> (shows how much I know about that part of the state!  )



I know a lot less


----------



## ricoba

LAinDallas said:


> I know a lot less



Yeah, but I sort of live in California (occasionally)!!!


----------



## daventrina

There are a couple of resorts on/near a beach in Tahoe in case it doesn't have to be an ocean beach.


----------



## Rent_Share

LAinDallas said:


> It will my first time to Cali and the wife wants a beach vacation next summer. I guess I'll have to look real hard or find a decent rental.


 
The properties listed were from the map, perhaps near scenic coastal vistas, but for a "beach vacation" I  would be looking 400-500 miles south


----------



## Luanne

LAinDallas said:


> It will my first time to Cali and the wife wants a beach vacation next summer. I guess I'll have to look real hard or *find a decent rental*.



Good luck with that.    We took a beach vacation with our dds quite a few years back.  Anywhere you stay on the coast during the summer is going to be expensive.  We were doing hotels as we didn't stay anywhere more than a night or two.  So, if you're going to stay in one location for a week or more you might be able to find better pricing.  But start looking early.


----------



## LAinDallas

Luanne said:


> Good luck with that.    We took a beach vacation with our dds quite a few years back.  Anywhere you stay on the coast during the summer is going to be expensive.  We were doing hotels as we didn't stay anywhere more than a night or two.  So, if you're going to stay in one location for a week or more you might be able to find better pricing.  But start looking early.



That's some advice I see every where on here:  look early.  That's why I'm trying to do my homework now.  I've looked on DAE, Redweek, and even TUG and don't see any rentals or exchanges for that far out though.


----------



## LAinDallas

Rent_Share said:


> The properties listed were from the map, perhaps near scenic coastal vistas, but for a "beach vacation" I  would be looking 400-500 miles south



And I thought Texas was big!  Sheesh.  I agree.  The beachy areas seem closer to SoCal.  But Santa Cruz looks like fun.


----------



## DeniseM

LAinDallas said:


> And I thought Texas was big!  Sheesh.  I agree.  The beachy areas seem closer to SoCal.  But Santa Cruz looks like fun.



Santa Cruz is a good day trip for kids, but it has no timeshares.


----------



## Rent_Share

LAinDallas said:


> And I thought Texas was big! Sheesh. I agree. The beachy areas seem closer to SoCal. But Santa Cruz looks like fun.


 

Haven't been there since the late 70's, the coaster was rickety back then - 


> The Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk is California’s oldest amusement park and a designated State Historic Landmark. Home to a National Historic Landmark, a 1911 Charles I. D. Looff Carousel and 1924 Giant Dipper roller coaster, the Boardwalk has been owned and operated by the Santa Cruz Seaside Company since 1915


 
In the Winter the Surf can be legendary there

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mavericks_(location)


----------



## BJRSanDiego

*Check out Southern Ca.*



LAinDallas said:


> And I thought Texas was big!  Sheesh.  I agree.  The beachy areas seem closer to SoCal.  But Santa Cruz looks like fun.



I think that Rent Share's advice to look 400 miles south is a good one.  If your wife wants a classic beach vacation (warm sunny weather where you can lay in the sun...), then you really should be looking south.  SF can be quite cool at times in the summer and being fogged in for much of the day is not unusual either.  SF is a great place to go to wineries.  

San Diego has a number of timeshares and rentals on or near the beach.  Newport Coast is a nice area also.  But there are tons of other beach communities in Southern Ca.

Don't bother coming to Ca. in May, June or early July unless you don't mind the moderate chance that it will be overcast on the coast.  On the coast it is real common to have "May gray" or "June Gloom".  Actually Sept after the kids are back in school can be sunny, delightful and sometimes the ocean is even warm enough to swim in comfortably (like maybe 70 to 72 degrees).  

A couple day trip to Catalina Island could also be memorable.


----------



## Luanne

BJRSanDiego said:


> I think that Rent Share's advice to look 400 miles south is a good one.  If your wife wants a classic beach vacation (warm sunny weather where you can lay in the sun...), then you really should be looking south.  SF can be quite cool at times in the summer and being fogged in for much of the day is not unusual either.  SF is a great place to go to wineries.
> 
> San Diego has a number of timeshares and rentals on or near the beach.  Newport Coast is a nice area also.  But there are tons of other beach communities in Southern Ca.
> 
> Don't bother coming to Ca. in May, June or early July unless you don't mind the moderate chance that it will be overcast on the coast.  On the coast it is real common to have "May gray" or "June Gloom".  Actually Sept after the kids are back in school can be sunny, delightful and sometimes the ocean is even warm enough to swim in comfortably (like maybe 70 to 72 degrees).
> 
> A couple day trip to Catalina Island could also be memorable.



This is great advice. I was just coming back to suggest you ask your wife what a "beach vacation" means to her.  If it means warm water, sun, and being able to swim in the ocean, then you definitely don't want northern California.

But, if she just wants to be on the coast, then that opens up your choices a lot.


----------



## ricoba

Great advice about SoCal. 

I don't know anything really about San Diego beaches, but my favorite beach in the LA metro area is Laguna Beach and I know there is a timeshare there.  The crescent shape of Laguna Beach is very picturesque. Also not far from there is the Marriott Newport Coast Villa's.  I think that stretch of PCH (Pacific Coast Hwy) is lovely. 

But be forewarned, the Pacific Ocean off the California coast even in Southern California (SoCal) is cold.


----------



## Rent_Share

BJRSanDiego said:


> Don't bother coming to *Southern *Ca. in May, June or early July unless you don't mind the moderate *significant* chance that it will be overcast on the coast. On the coast it is real common to have "May gray" or "June Gloom". Actually Sept after the kids are back in school can be sunny, delightful and sometimes the ocean is even warm enough to swim in comfortably (like maybe 70 to 72 degrees).
> 
> A couple day trip to Catalina Island could also be memorable.


 
IMHO YMMV


----------



## DeniseM

Per the OP's first post - they want to visit friends in San Francisco and Morgan Hill - both in Northern CA...


----------



## Luanne

DeniseM said:


> Per the OP's first post - they want to visit friends in San Francisco and Morgan Hill - both in Northern CA...



Yep, read that.  So I guess we really need to know what is more important to the wife.....a beach vacation where you can use the beach or visiting friends.


----------



## Rent_Share

My point was if the wife wanted a BEACH vacation and to visit friends in Morgan Hill/SFO they probably shouldn't be attempted from the same lodgings


----------



## Luanne

Rent_Share said:


> My point was if the wife wanted a BEACH vacation and to visit friends in Morgan Hill/SFO they probably shouldn't be attempted from the same lodgings



Agree.  

And folks need to remember, California is a big state.


----------



## LAinDallas

Luanne said:


> This is great advice. I was just coming back to suggest you ask your wife what a "beach vacation" means to her.  If it means warm water, sun, and being able to swim in the ocean, then you definitely don't want northern California.
> 
> But, if she just wants to be on the coast, then that opens up your choices a lot.



She grew up on the coasts of Peru (Lima, actually) and she's well aware of the coldness of the Pacific's waters. I've spoiled her with the Gulf waters of South Padre and Destin so she prefers that or the Atlantic. But since we've never been to Cali, I thought that would be good. The wineries would be a plus for her (she loves her red wines).


----------



## LAinDallas

Rent_Share said:


> My point was if the wife wanted a BEACH vacation and to visit friends in Morgan Hill/SFO they probably shouldn't be attempted from the same lodgings



That makes sense. Cause that would be one heck of drive. Can you do an exchange for partial weeks? Like half in the San Diego area and the other half up north? I've seen getaways for 3 days or so but is it realistic to split a week?


----------



## daventrina

*Fall?*



Rent_Share said:


> My point was if the wife wanted a BEACH vacation and to visit friends in Morgan Hill/SFO they probably shouldn't be attempted from the same lodgings


I think that nice summer beach vacation and N. California are mutually exclusive ...
unless you get really lucky and get one of the FEW weeks that it is sunny for a week along the coast.

Half Moon bay was socked in all week last week. 600 overcast and 50 something all day  last weekend.  The 50s aren't so bad, but the ceiling means we can't get on.

Are you set on summer you is fall an option. The weather can be much nicer along the coast then...


----------



## Laurie

I *love* Atlantic and Gulf Coast beaches, as well as many other beaches worldwide, but just can't seem to warm up to CA beaches, no matter how many times I try (family in central coast so I visit that area regularly), they aren't places I ever want to hang out at for very long - a walk down the pier, then a meal, then I'm ready to leave.

Instead I'd focus on some other more exceptional attribute of CA: as you say maybe the wineries, but even more recommended by me would be the spectacular landscapes within reasonable driving distance from SF at either Lake Tahoe or Yosemite. Someone else mentioned Lake Tahoe - too cold to swim in for my tastes, but beautiful to look at, you can do boating, + great hiking and sight-seeing at both. We loved Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge on North Shore of Lake Tahoe by the way.

Then make a separate beach trip another time: Hawaii, or NC/SC/FL gulf coasts, where I can sit on or walk along the beach, and wade in the ocean, forever.


----------



## LAinDallas

daventrina said:


> I think that nice summer beach vacation and N. California are mutually exclusive ...
> unless you get really lucky and get one of the FEW weeks that it is sunny for a week along the coast.
> 
> Half Moon bay was socked in all week last week. 600 overcast and 50 something all day  last weekend.  The 50s aren't so bad, but the ceiling means we can't get on.
> 
> Are you set on summer you is fall an option. The weather can be much nicer along the coast then...



I live in North Texas where it's usually 95+ degrees.  Even Branson this year was in the 100s when we were visiting.  I think I could learn to like 60 degree weather!   

Late July to mid August is still an option.  Kids don't go to school here until the last week of August.


----------



## LAinDallas

Laurie said:


> I *love* Atlantic and Gulf Coast beaches, as well as many other beaches worldwide, but just can't seem to warm up to CA beaches, no matter how many times I try (family in central coast so I visit that area regularly), they aren't places I ever want to hang out at for very long - a walk down the pier, then a meal, then I'm ready to leave.
> 
> Instead I'd focus on some other more exceptional attribute of CA: as you say maybe the wineries, but even more recommended by me would be the spectacular landscapes within reasonable driving distance from SF at either Lake Tahoe or Yosemite. Someone else mentioned Lake Tahoe - too cold to swim in for my tastes, but beautiful to look at, you can do boating, + great hiking and sight-seeing at both. We loved Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge on North Shore of Lake Tahoe by the way.
> 
> Then make a separate beach trip another time: Hawaii, or NC/SC/FL gulf coasts, where I can sit on or walk along the beach, and wade in the ocean, forever.



As I was going over the timeshare map I realized Napa's just north of SF and only a couple hours away from Morgan Hill.  Not a bad trek considering that sometimes Dallas traffic takes and hour to get 20 miles.  I thought about Tahoe too and the views look amazing!  I might just forgo the beach option next year.  Stay in Tahoe, Napa, or SF, sightsee, spend a day at Santa Cruz and then shoot over to my friends.  Got some time to think about it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

This is true for almost any beach on the Pacific Coast north of San Francisco.

Beach Ball


----------



## ricoba

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This is true for almost any beach on the Pacific Coast north of San Francisco.
> 
> Beach Ball



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:

So TRUE!


----------



## ricoba

Double post


----------



## LAinDallas

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This is true for almost any beach on the Pacific Coast north of San Francisco.
> 
> Beach Ball



Funny commercial. Well after reading all the great tips and advice, I think I'm going to see about staying at Mountain Resort in Arnold (assuming a unit is available). Give the family a chance to see some nature and being only a few hours away from Morgan Hill and the coast, it will give us a chance to see the coast while we are there. Read a lot of great reviews about MR and the the activities seem to be great.


----------



## Icc5

*Good Luck at Mountain Retreat*



LAinDallas said:


> Funny commercial. Well after reading all the great tips and advice, I think I'm going to see about staying at Mountain Resort in Arnold (assuming a unit is available). Give the family a chance to see some nature and being only a few hours away from Morgan Hill and the coast, it will give us a chance to see the coast while we are there. Read a lot of great reviews about MR and the the activities seem to be great.



We were there several years ago with 3 families.  The unit was huge with a huge loft.  Our problem was we coudn't find anything to do in the area and several of us were bored.  In the winter it would be fine, but not in summer.
Bart


----------



## csxjohn

LAinDallas said:


> Funny commercial. Well after reading all the great tips and advice, I think I'm going to see about staying at Mountain Resort in Arnold (assuming a unit is available). Give the family a chance to see some nature and being only a few hours away from Morgan Hill and the coast, it will give us a chance to see the coast while we are there. Read a lot of great reviews about MR and the the activities seem to be great.



We stayed there a week last August and it was wonderful.  Email me if you'd like some details of what we did in the area from a day trip to Yosemite to a bar-b-q and music show at a local ranch.


----------



## Rent_Share

IMHO you're a  few hours from everything


----------



## jet dreamin

Rent_Share said:


> IMHO you're a  few hours from everything



I kind of agree.    If you're going to be away from the bay area and the coast, do Tahoe, IMO.


----------



## LAinDallas

csxjohn said:


> We stayed there a week last August and it was wonderful.  Email me if you'd like some details of what we did in the area from a day trip to Yosemite to a bar-b-q and music show at a local ranch.



Thanks!  I'll take you up on that offer!


----------



## daventrina

Icc5 said:


> ...Our problem was we coudn't find anything to do in the area and several of us were bored. ...
> Bart





jet dreamin said:


> I kind of agree.    If you're going to be away from the bay area and the coast, do Tahoe, IMO.



That's what I was thinking...:ignore: It's probably worth the extra drive time once. Unless ya really like hiking in the redwoods.


----------



## csxjohn

*Nothing to do?*



Icc5 said:


> We were there several years ago with 3 families.  The unit was huge with a huge loft.  Our problem was we coudn't find anything to do in the area and several of us were bored.  In the winter it would be fine, but not in summer.
> Bart



Did you go before the internet was available?  We found plenty to do.  I do understand that everyone has different likes and dislikes though.



LAinDallas said:


> Thanks!  I'll take you up on that offer!



Once you book a stay there, email me and I'll give you some details.



daventrina said:


> That's what I was thinking...:ignore: It's probably worth the extra drive time once. Unless ya really like hiking in the redwoods.



There's more to do and see than the redwoods.




Here's a brief summary of our week there.

You are in the Sierra Nevada valley which is beautiful to begin with.

Lake Alpine and Lake Mosquito  on Hwy 4  are 2 lovely alpine lakes

Snowshoe brewery-home brews, Lodgepole IPA, Grizzly Brown, and Thompson Pale Ale

Murphys-Murphys Hotel is a 1800's building--they have events there (we had a BBQ and classic car show). The town has shops, wineries, tea shops, olive oil tasting bars, spice shops--lovely friendly town. Be sure to check out the welcome lady, ours was Marianne, who will give you all sorts of places to go and coupons.

Stanislaus National Forest 

Big Tree State Park-huge sequoias

Logging museum in White Pines

Chuckwagon BBQ in Jamestown-- Live bluegrass and wonderful BBQ outdoors--be sure to look up and see the stars.  Don't miss this, if I'm anywhere near there I'll go again.

A one day trip to Yosemite also.



This was the most spacious TSs I've ever stayed in, couldn't believe the space and the peace and quiet at Mountain Retreat Resort.


----------



## daventrina

csxjohn said:


> You are in the Sierra Nevada valley which is beautiful to begin with.
> Lake Alpine and Lake Mosquito  on Hwy 4  are 2 lovely alpine lakes
> A one day trip to Yosemite also.
> Stanislaus National Forest



Really barely out of the foothills... Around an hour (maybe a little less depending on  stops and traffic ) to Lake Alpine. An hour and a half to two hours to Yosemite.

Looking sooth towards Arnold....



2012-06-15_09-18-45_HDR.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

The hills just north or Arnold.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/7376914534/in/set-72157630026861297

Looking into the Tahoe basin ...



2012-06-08_10-29-38_486.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

Eldorado and Tahoe National Forest
Echo Lakes and Desolation Wilderness area

Just saying... Apples and oranges.  We'd almost always pick Tahoe over Arnold.

Back to beaches.
Avila and Pismo beach



2012-07-20_11-58-26_945.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr




2012-07-20_11-58-31_500.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr
Think that there is only one timeshare in the area. While its an hour and 20 min. flight to the Bay Area, it is a four hour drive.

By the time we got done at the paint shop a couple of hours later ... the fog rolled in and we couldn't to Oceano for lunch.



2012-07-20_15-10-44_122.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## luvsvacation22

LAinDallas said:


> Funny commercial. Well after reading all the great tips and advice, I think I'm going to see about staying at Mountain Resort in Arnold (assuming a unit is available). Give the family a chance to see some nature and being only a few hours away from Morgan Hill and the coast, it will give us a chance to see the coast while we are there. Read a lot of great reviews about MR and the the activities seem to be great.


 When are you planning to visit Mountain Retreat? Mountain Retreat will be one hour to 1 1/2 closer to Morgan Hill than Tahoe.  



Icc5 said:


> We were there several years ago with 3 families.  The unit was huge with a huge loft.  Our problem was we coudn't find anything to do in the area and several of us were bored.  In the winter it would be fine, but not in summer.
> Bart


 Summer is a great time. There is Calaveras Big Trees ( one of my all time favorite parks besides Yosemite.) http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=1146

Picture of Alpine lake
Alpine Lake http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lake_Alpine,_CA.jpg

Info about Murphys:
http://www.visitmurphys.com/about.html

There is also Ironstone Winery in Murphys along with many other smaller wineries in the area.
http://www.ironstonevineyards.com/index.cfm?method=homepage.showpage

Ironstone has summer concerts:
Reba, Kelly Clarkson and many others. http://www.etix.com/ticket/online/venueSearch.jsp?venue_id=8646&cobrand=ironstonevineyards

Sonora
http://www.sonoraca.com/visitsonora/index.htm

Sierra Repertory Theatre in Sonora

http://www.sierrarep.com/

Visit an old gold rush town:
Columbia State Park
http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=552

Do you want to rappel into a cave?

http://www.caverntours.com/MoCavRt.htm

One hour away:
Indian Grinding Rock State Park
http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=553

Yosemite (The crown jewel of the National Park system)
http://www.nps.gov/yose/index.htm

River rafting or fishing in the Stanislaus river.

http://www.oars.com/california/stanislausriver.html




csxjohn said:


> Did you go before the internet was available?  We found plenty to do.  I do understand that everyone has different likes and dislikes though.
> 
> This was the most spacious TSs I've ever stayed in, couldn't believe the space and the peace and quiet at Mountain Retreat Resort.


 Wireless Internet is available in every unit. Along with a large plasma tv and a host of cable channels. A free ice cream social with the works, wine and cheese party, Bingo.


----------



## luvsvacation22

LAinDallas said:


> Late July to mid August is still an option.  Kids don't go to school here until the last week of August.



Are you thinking this year or next year?


----------



## Luanne

luvsvacation22 said:


> Are you thinking this year or next year?



In the first post it says "next summer". I assume that would be next year, 2013.


----------



## luvsvacation22

Luanne said:


> In the first post it says "next summer". I assume that would be next year, 2013.



Haha, missed that! Thanks!


LAinDallas if you have any further questions and/or if you make reservations for next summer at Mountain Retreat please feel free to PM me. Best of luck!


----------



## luvsvacation22

I forgot to mention there is a cupcake shop called "Lila and Sage" in Murphys that won one of the Cupcake Wars.


----------



## DaveNV

I'd make it a "twofer" trip:  Spend a few days in SF seeing the sights and visiting the family and friends, then fly to San Diego for the rest of your vacation.  Great beaches, best weather, nice timeshares, and a surefire good time.  Then fly home to Texas from SD.

Dave


----------



## itradehilton

We live on the central coast and have stayed in Avila before, if you like wine and an ocean view then I would try to stay in Avila for a few nights and work my way up the coast. There are many nice wineries in the area. Also Morgan Hill is about an hour drive from Santa Cruz. In the summer Santa Cruz has free concerts at the Boardwalk on Friday nights.


----------

